

Ask HN: HN alternative more about "code" and less about politics? - ozh

Not willing to troll, just honest asking: is there another source on the web that would be like HN minus the politics&#x2F;prism&#x2F;society stuff ?
======
tptacek
Why can't HN be HN without the politics/prism stuff? I mean, it says right
there in the guidelines that it isn't.

I don't flag stories when they're part of a wave story like NSA (what would be
the point), but I try to be pretty religious about flagging off-topic stories
in other cases, and political stories are universally off topic.

------
liotier
Stackoverflow & friends remain steadfastly anchored on the technical side, but
in the end everything is political - technology not the least.

------
ig1
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming)

~~~
ozh
not really. Entries in /r/programming must contain code, for instance. I enjoy
all the "Show HN" and weekend project stuff, there are no such things in that
subreddit

~~~
ig1
That's /r/coding you're thinking of, but reddit has a bunch of tech/dev
communities (for example /r/webdev) that might be closer to what you want.

------
CodeFoo
Join the GitHub Archive mailing list or read this page for updates on latest
GitHub projects (for days when HN has its political mood swings)

[http://us5.campaign-
archive2.com/home/?u=439aa16a39e4b10e0b6...](http://us5.campaign-
archive2.com/home/?u=439aa16a39e4b10e0b65ff2ef&id=0b82fec5c2)

------
tsm
[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/). But it's a pretty small community
and is invite-only. (Existing members...an invite would be appreciated :) )

------
dylangs1030
Short answer: No.

Long answer: No, because this community was designed by influential people,
attracts even more influential people of similar interests and professional
savvy, and is maintained (despite some users' thoughts to the contrary) much
more efficiently than most other forums. The only well known forum that's more
strict and efficient in terms of staying on topic and not devolving into
trolling would be Stack Exchange.

Tell you what, why don't you strike out on your own and make a new community?
You can make a splinter group like programmers.stackexchange did with Stack
Overflow. You can even make it clear in your guidelines that the only things
you can discuss are:

• algorithms and data structures

• languages and frameworks

• technology news involving at least one startup

• weekend projects designed and deployed by users

• news in any of the hard sciences

You can also make it clear that

• politics

• techish things but really more like politics

• blog posts not including code

will be vigorously flagged and shot down. Try it?

------
Hyrum_Graff
I'm sure all of this will die down in a day or two and HN will return to links
to GitHub and stories about VCs. This only happens once in awhile, the last
time being when Aaron Swartz committed suicide.

~~~
ozh
The prism incident is only today's matter, but I've always found HN main page
quite boring while there are a lot stuff I like in the newest submissions

